# Nitrite



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok, so here's the deal:

Added a large fish to tank (swapped a small Pygo for a big one)
Nitrites have been between .5-2.5ppm since (Previous levels were 0,0,0-2.5)
fed the P's yesterday for the first time in a week (nitrites were .5-1 ppm)
nitrites increased this morning
did 25% water change and sucked up poop on surface (have been doing 25% every other day to keep nitrites down)
waiting for results (water is crystal clear...P's are active and well)

-Ok so I've been trying so hard to get my nitrites in check...I don't know why they are high...and I'm about to take my water to Petsmart and have them test it or something...but I think my test kit is still good (API Liquid)

P.H. - 7.2
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 2.5 ppm
Nitrate - 5 ppm (have lots of plants)

Oh!!! and when my P's woke up to the automatic lights this morning they kicked up a bunch of gravel...so now planaria is everywhere (tons of it)

I guess my ammonia converting bacteria is alive and kicking...but my nitrite converting is absent? perhaps?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

give us some more details about the tank. size of tank, how long its been setup, what filtration you have and size and number of fish.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

It's a 50g with 4 Pygos in it. Not too crowded really. Been set up for about 2 years. Aggression is low Got a Filstar XP4 and Penguin 350 running filtration.The Filstar is about a week old however. I'm upgrading to a 125 in two months when I move, I just don't understand how the filters can't keep up with this tank. I'm trying to get the bacteria built up in it before getting the 125g so it'll be an easy switch because of the move. I jammed the filstar with full trays of ceramic cylinders and bio-stars.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I believe your problem is your new filter it needs to build up good ba firsts give it time keep an eye on perms do water changes as ness you should be fine...........


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok cool, any idea on how long it usually takes for the BB to establish with new filters? I mean the fish are doing fine. I dosed salt and they're nice and active.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

month or less usually just keep a eye on the params you should be getting close. the nitrites will fall to 0 soon.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I would be doing daily 10% water changes fror a week or two rather than adding salt, it will keep nitrites and nitrates under control.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

salt is the best method. water changes may or may not help in a cycle. there are too many factors but the fact is salt helps protect the fish.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Def sounds like the new filter. Do you also use water from the tank to clean your filters? this helps as well, the chlorine from the tap water kills of the bacteria.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm confused, his params were fine before the new filter and now he has nitrites because he added a filter.
If the old filter that is still on was supporting the tank before then why would there be a sudden spike now?
Only reason I can think of is that the new filter has begun to convert ammo and now there are more nitrites than usual and both filters now have to catch up.
Someone fill me in please?

Also if you have planaria then you need to be doing some more thourough gravel washes with your waterchanges.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

the tank is going thru new tank syndrome....

its going thru a small cycle hence the planaria and i bet he over feeds the fish.
in a 50g what size was that fish? he created a bio load to the tank and the tank
is trying to keep up or filters i should say.

best bet is to add salt 2 spoon fulls and leave the water alone till cycled


----------

